# How to burn a dove field?



## ribber (Sep 15, 2013)

with so many good fields near ours this year, we don't have a lot of doves coming to our millet. we had enough for a small shoot. the last 2 years we had tons of birds coming to it in October. i guess folks let their fields go after the 1st season. we're thinking of burning the millet we have left standing and was wandering what's the best way to go about it. burn permit i know, but do i spray it 2 weeks before then burn the week before 2nd season comes in? maybe cut it, wait a week, then burn? it's @8 acres with strips cut in it, except i left a big section standing in the middle. will round up(or generic) work on millet with some sicklepod mixed in? i'm thinking cut everything but the large middle section, then harrow around the middle section, spray and burn middle section only. any thoughts?


----------



## SC Hunter (Sep 15, 2013)

If its Brown already I wouldnt spray it. Plow a break around it and burn whatever parts you wanna burn. If its Brown it will burn


----------



## Farmbird (Sep 15, 2013)

Any chance of using a hay rake? Wind rows burn easy. If not, just bush hog it, wait a few days, and light it up. Harrow the perimeter too. We burn our fields two weeks prior to our hunt.


----------



## ribber (Sep 15, 2013)

it's brown, but a lot of green weeds mixed in.


----------

